# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Induction Techniques >  >  Placebo Pill ILD

## Rawracookie

One of my goals down there in my siggy is to take the "Lucidity Pill" or so. This is a technique I read about where you take a pill middream that "know" to cause you to have a LD every night.

Right, then. I've been feeling the pressure of finals. I've been having a so-called "dry spell." I was thinking about it, and I decided, why wait until I'm dreaming? That night, I dyed an allergy pill red (like the matrix red pill) with food coloring or so and took it. I contemplated it and its effect until I fell asleep.

The goal of this was to take a more potent red pill inside the dream.

Anyways, in the interest of almost scientific research, I'm not going to tell you if it worked for me or not. At least, not until a couple other people have tried it.

----------


## Reclypso

I'm guessing it didn't work : () ?

----------


## Rawracookie

It may or may not have worked. In the interest of "science," I haven't said. Anyways, anybody try it?

----------


## dakotahnok

*The title itself should take away the "science". As soon as people see placebo they should know it probably wont work.*

----------


## Rawracookie

So nobody's going to try it? A bunch of LD stuff is placebo.

----------


## yesac5678

_ive done something like this before but knowing it was a placebo kinda made it useless to me and it did NOT work_

----------


## Empedocles

People are missing the point. *Rawracookie* means that maybe you can trick your subconscious into believing that the pill is effective, thereby inducing a lucid dream. 

I think this is interesting, and I might try it.

----------


## yesac5678

_i tried to make my subconcious think that but it didnt believe me lol_

----------


## Empedocles

> i tried to make my subconcious think that but it didnt believe me lol



That happens, too.

----------


## Rawracookie

The point is, whether you take the pill while awake or asleep, the pill itself has no physical effects on your body. It is the same whether you are dreaming or awake. Thus, if it works when you are dreaming, it works when you are awake.

----------


## Baron Samedi

If you know it's a placebo, it ceases to be a placebo.

----------


## Oneironautic

Even though you know it's a placebo it can't hurt, it will only reinforce the idea of having a lucid-surely thats a good thing!

----------


## Boomslang

> If you know it's a placebo, it ceases to be a placebo.



I have to intro-level psych critique this, because I think that placebos are sorely underused. Even when the patient knows, the very act of administering a pill can cause results. Admittedly, this usually works best when the administration is performed by someone trustworthy, like a doctor. However, self-placebos may help, especially if one is used to taking pills for relief of other symptoms. See this link for an entry-level discussion. Placebo works even when patient knows- The New Haven Register - Serving New Haven, Connecticut

----------


## Caretaker

I was thinking of getting some sugar pills and labeling a bottle with "Lucid Pills" then taking one every night. Even if you know it's a placebo, if you truly believe, it can help. Question is where do I get sugar pills, lol

----------


## Baron Samedi

> I have to intro-level psych critique this, because I think that placebos are sorely underused. Even when the patient knows, the very act of administering a pill can cause results. Admittedly, this usually works best when the administration is performed by someone trustworthy, like a doctor. However, self-placebos may help, especially if one is used to taking pills for relief of other symptoms. See this link for an entry-level discussion. Placebo works even when patient knows- The New Haven Register - Serving New Haven, Connecticut



Apparently, there are multiple definitions of the word, but the one I was referring to is actually correct in and of itself. Anyway, thanks for sharing that article. It blew my mind. Makes me want to sell placebo pills.





> I was thinking of getting some sugar pills and labeling a bottle with "Lucid Pills" then taking one every night. Even if you know it's a placebo, if you truly believe, it can help. Question is where do I get sugar pills, lol



Okay... if you know they are placebo pills, then it can be anything. Why not make it something healthy, like pomegranate juice? The reason I suggest that specific juice is because I was given it to drink in my epic dreams for healing. Also, the pomegranate is the fruit of the dead. I also used to fear it, though that has nothing to do with you. I just think it's funny that I was afraid of a fruit as a kid.

----------


## Caretaker

> Okay... if you know they are placebo pills, then it can be anything. Why not make it something healthy, like pomegranate juice? The reason I suggest that specific juice is because I was given it to drink in my epic dreams for healing. Also, the pomegranate is the fruit of the dead. I also used to fear it, though that has nothing to do with you. I just think it's funny that I was afraid of a fruit as a kid.



I didn't consider that. I suppose a placebo could really be anything, couldn't it. I was thinking pills would be easiest to believe in the back of your mind that they really were lucidity enablers. I'll see what all I can find around the stores that wouldn't be too much to have around the house to take every night. I would use juice but I'm already drinking Apple Juice at night. I don't think my bladder could withstand even more juice. Maybe I'll get some crackers or something.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> I didn't consider that. I suppose a placebo could really be anything, couldn't it. I was thinking pills would be easiest to believe in the back of your mind that they really were lucidity enablers. I'll see what all I can find around the stores that wouldn't be too much to have around the house to take every night. I would use juice but I'm already drinking Apple Juice at night. I don't think my bladder could withstand even more juice. Maybe I'll get some crackers or something.



UPDATE: So, after being given pomegranate juice in a dream to drink, I did some research and found that pom juice has an ingredient that makes your dreams more vivid, choline. Wow.

----------


## Rawracookie

Pom juice is expensive. Not good for broke, unemployed college students. >.<

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Pom juice is expensive. Not good for broke, unemployed college students. >.<



I know. That's why I am drinking just a couple sips a day. My $5 bottle has lasted over a week. But, that's another thread I started.

----------


## rhc

this seems like a kind of good idea.
i think i'm gonna just fill up bottles of water and write "Lucid Juice" in marker, drink it every night before bed.
maybe that'll work after a little while?

----------


## NightSpy2

Sounds like a good idea, it would probably work if you are good at convincing yourself stuff.  ::D:

----------


## Baron Samedi

I am going to write on myself: HUMAN. 

I keep trying to convince myself of that. Think it will work?

----------


## Rawracookie

lol. You could write "MARTIAN" or "VENUSIAN" instead.

----------


## pieman445

I'm totally gonna go out and buy some tic-tacks sometime and try to use the placebo effect, sounds promising, if it works!

----------

